# 1st Failed fertilisation *



## marat (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everybody

Am new and want to introduce myself.  Am 42 and DH is 46.  Been TTC for more than three years.  I have got fibroids.  Was refered to fertility clinic this year and started tx on 01/12/07.  Was on synarel for down regulation and menopur for stimlulation.  EC on 31/12/08.  Retrieved only two eggs.  Three days prior, the scan showed that my eggs on left hand side was size 21, 13, 6, 6 and right ovary unable to see.  I was upset but they wanted to do EC anyway.  On the lst of January, both eggs didn't fertilised.  I was so upset and has been grieving for the last couple of days.  I wonder whether I should carry on and if there is any hope for me.  I do have an appointment with my consultant on Tuesday.  I wonder what they are going to say.  Am so upset.  Has anybody had such or similar experience.  Thanks for communicating with me


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Marat

Sorry to hear of your result hon. Grief is not uncommon in this position, you hear about BFNs but not so often about lack of fertilization. It takes you by surprise not being able to get that far, there can however be hope after this happens and I have read of many success stories.

Not quite the same thing but I had 6 eggs my first cycle and although one of them fertilized it didnt progress any further than that.

My third cycle (second cancelled due to failure to downreg) I was on different drugs and also a different protocol. Only got 5 eggs that time but 2 embies were put back. Sadly I mmc at 9.5 w in November 06 but it showed there was hope for better fert rates for me.

This has been my fourth cycle, and this time we nearly cancelled as at one point I only had one decent follie. However we did get three eggs (one was rubbish) and I am currently 37+6 pg.

Your consultant will take all factors into consideration, it may well a case of just changing your drugs/amounts or even a case of putting you on a cycle without downregulation. Hang in there.

Here are some links that you may find helpful.

Negative cycle http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Follow up consultation questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

Over 40s http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

slow responders http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119817.0 or have found a poor responders on the IVF threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123876.0

specific thread on a similar question (inluding other links provided by Minxy for people in a similar position 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118907.0

Also check out your county in the location boards area. Your clinic may have its own thread and you can talk to people who are being treated at the same place, or just touch base with people in your area.

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya Marat

Me and hubby had a 0 fertilisation in August 07   I know how you feel and you need to take every day as it comes, me and hubby took a holiday after our last tx and to be honest it did us the world of good, it was nice to talk about other things as tx had taken over our lives. The 0 fertilisation was hard but we found out that the sperm could not break into the egg and this explains why we have been ttc for so long with nothing, we are going for ICSI this time, egg collection is tomorrow, I am scared to death about getting o fertilisation again as ICSI still might not work but we will cross that bridge when we get to it. 

I could not of got through that time without the friends I have made on FF, they were so supportive and were amazing.

I am always here if you want a chat, I wish you lots of luck for your follow up appointment, and I hope you get some answers.

Take care xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Marat

Sorry to hear about your recent treatment, I can't imagine what you are going through    I would have a chat with your Consultant at your appointment and see what he recommends. There are always other options that you could look into.

Did you have IVF or ICSI   ICSI might be the way forward as they inject the sperm directly into your egg.

 with your appointment.

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello marat, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

To get zero fertilisation is always a bit of a rotten thing to go through.  For the majority of patients, there will always be some eggs that don't fertilise so maybe it was just very unlucky that the only two you got were the ones. I think you might want to look as asking your cons what you can do to improve the number and quality of eggs next time (maybe try short protocol as this can have a better success rate with poor repsonders) and also at possibly ICSI (if you did not have it) to give your eggs a better chance of fertilising. 
The most important thing to bear in mind is that, your cycle was not a complete waste of time. Your cons and clinic have now learnt so much about how your body responds to the drugs etc. and it's all stuff they can use to talior your treatment to suit your individual needs for your next attempt.

Please do check out those links EBW has given you, espcially the one about follow up questions. You might also want to look at the following two links too:

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck at your follow up. Do post back on here to update us on how it went. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

sorry you have had such a horrid start to the new year. i think only you can decide if you can go on sometimes i think our bodies may do the answers even if our head doesnt agree. get a good talk to your consultant maybe this will help you decide.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,


Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time.  I too have not responded as well as I expected to my first cycle of IVF.  I went for EC today and found that from 5 follicles, there was just one egg.  I now have to wait overnight to see if it fertilises, although with such a small sample to begin with, it seems likely that I will not get to ET either.

As this is my first time, unfortunately I don't have any real words of comfort to offer, other than to say that I know how bad it feels and I send you      for your follow-up consultation and future treatment.

Bankie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## marat (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everybody


Thanks for all your messages.  Went to see my consultant on Tuesday and as I guessed, I had bad news.  Well as am forty two, the reason why my two eggs didn't fertilise is mainly because they were not of good quality.  My consultant stated that unfortunately my ovarian reserve is on the decline and also they are not of good quality.  Even if I do go for a short cycle where I started sniffing as well as injecting, my chances are really slim.  I ask my consultant how can I improve the quantity and quality of my eggs.  She stated it cannot be done.  She also recommended that I need to consider egg donors.  So I have got to think about what to do next which is quite difficult. Anybody can give me some advice?

thanks

Marat


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Marat

Sorry about the news you've received - unfortunately I can't offer you any any advice but just wanted to send you a hug  

Anand xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Marat - maybe worth trying taking dhea which is good for poor responders and also helps with egg quality/quantity.  

Also maybe worth trying alternative therapies ie acupuncture. Also maybe worthwhile considering a low stimm approacha as there is some evidence that huge quantity of drugs has a negative effect on egg quality.  

Anand - have you thought of progressing to ivf.  I had 4 inseminations and they didn't work and cost me the same money as I would have paid for one ivf.  Just a thought...I know you haven't asked for an opinion so forgive me.  I am just talking from own experience and years do slip by after 35 v. quickly..


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

INCONCEIVABLE said:


> Anand - have you thought of progressing to ivf. I had 4 inseminations and they didn't work and cost me the same money as I would have paid for one ivf. Just a thought...I know you haven't asked for an opinion so forgive me. I am just talking from own experience and years do slip by after 35 v. quickly..


Hi INCONCEIVABLE

No probs with the advice - we are fortunate in that we managed (after a battle with PCT) to secure funding for up to 6 cyles of IUI and 1 of IVF. We have appt with Consultant next week to discuss what to do next - I don't know whether in my mind I'm just trying to put off IVF because I know it's probably the final chance to achieve the long awaited pregnancy and that's a scary thought. But I also know that if it wasn't for the funding we probably would have already proceeded to IVF. We're quite confused at the moment but so happy that we totally trust the clinic where we're having tx.

(Sorry Marat I din't mean to hijack your post)

Anand


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Marat* Hun I know we spoke briefly in Chat Once again I am really sorry your left making some tough descions right now, Donor eggs is a very realistic way forward, however DHEA and short protocols have worked for some women, so if you could try again using another clinic maybe and protocol, then it would prehaps be worth a shot, ultimatly it is a big discussion and descion, and your the one who will have to live with the "What Ifs"
Here on FF there is an excallent thread of women who are "poor responders" and lots of positieve experiences whilst coping wit hthis diagnosis, there is also a thread for Newbies to Donor egg - where you can discuss and work through the questions you have, If you need the links then yell, a site search should however bring these threads up 
 take care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx[/center​


----------

